# Azores islands - Portugal - Western Group



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Azores map:










map of Western groupe:











As ilhas das Flores e do Corvo (Flowers and Crow islands) form the Western groupe of thise archipelago with 9islands betwen Europe and America, Flowers is the moust western place in Europe:
Flowers islands (in Portuguese Ilha das Flores):

ilha das Flores (Flowers Island) - Açores (Azores) (Portugal) 



After a 50 minute flight, the airport of “Santa Cruz” in Flores serves as the starting point for an extraordinary trip through the island.
An island of incomparable beauty, due to its’ geographical form, and jagged terrain. 

Incorporating a surface area of 142 km2 and divided into two municipalities, “Santa Cruz” and “Lajes”, Flores appears to have been artistically painted by a painter using perfect colours and forms.

Delineated with a steep, rugged coastline reaching heights of 600 meters at the extreme north-west of the island, Flores offers all the natural beauty found throughout the islands in a single island.

The typography of the island is extremely rugged, marked by high elevations with its’ cliffs descending gently at some points and sharply at others and terminating in valleys and gracious lakes amidst extensive areas of natural vegetation.
One of the main tourist attractions in Flores is the seven extinct craters which were once volcanoes and are now seven beautiful lakes.
Of the two existing municipalities on the island, the municipality of Lajes occupies more than half of the islands’ surface. It is the most western point of Europe, of Portugal and of the Autonomous region of the Azores. 
With a population of 1500 inhabitants, it is the second smallest municipality in Portugal, and occupies an area of 72 km2. 


Lajes was the first to be populated on the island of Flores making it the island town, but no real document exists to substantiate this. It was the first parish of the island and its’ patron saint is “Nossa Senhora do Rosario”.
Architecturally the “Nossa Senhora do Rosário” Church and the “Nossa Senhora das Angústias” Chapel in Lajes, the “Nossa Senhora da Conceição” and “São Boaventura” Churches in Santa Cruz and the “Nossa Senhora dos Remédios” Church in Fajãzinha are the most notable structures.

It is difficult to select the most attractive areas to visit in Flores since every section is an enchantment, but the following are suggested;
The view from the “Rocha dos Bordões” (crag) to the view over the “Fajã Grande”, and through the Ribeira Grande waterfall which drops from an altitude of about 300 meters are all spectacular... The “Rocha dos Bordões”, ex-libris of the entire island, is a natural monument of unusual beauty, touched by forces of nature throughout the centuries forming vertical indented lines of basalt which bestow upon it a majestic appearance.

- The eminent beauty of the lakes of Flores in addition to the steep slopes covered with vegetation that reach up to the “Morro Alto”, the highest point on the island at an altitude of 915 meters and the “Sete Pés Pico” or the “Pedrinha” are all natural wonders well worth the time spent to see them.

- Taking an extraordinary trip along the roads which cross the island, you will witness views including the prominent “Pico da Sé”(summit), and all the spectacular panoramas seen from Fajã Grande and Ponta Delgada through Lajes and Santa Cruz.


The people of Lajes are mainly farmers and cattle raisers but a sufficient amount of fishing takes place due to its’ oceanside location.
Whale hunting used to be essential to the economy in the past in addition to the algae industry during the 60s and 70s. 
The vast botanical, geological, hydrological and scenic richness of the island was the motive for the classifying of two large areas as Natural Forest Reserve, namely one which encloses “Pico da Sé, Sete Pés” and “Burrinha”, “Morro Alto, Testa da Igreja” and “Caldeiras Funda”, “Cumprida Seca, Branca” and the other which includes the “Caldeira Rasa” and the “Pico da Marcela”.

The “Gruta dos Incharéus” (grotto), an enormous cave by the seashore which is 50 meters long and 25 meters wide, the “Gruta do Galo”, the picturesque “Maria Vaz, Cartário, Abrões, Muda, Pão de Açucar” and “Furado” islets in addition to the interesting “Baixas” (shallow regions) of “Ponta Delgada, Moínho” and “Vermelha” among others, are wonders which beautify the florentine coast.
Also of particular interest is the “Monchique” Islet which is the westernmost point of Europe. During the period of navigation by astronomy the islet was especially important as it functioned as one of the main points of reference used to reroute and check navigational equipment.
Situated between Europe and the North American continent, their is a great tradition of Emigration, and the myth states that from Faja Grande “you are able to hear the roosters sing in America”.
The gracious and inviting Forest Reserve and Recreational area in Fazenda, Santa Cruz offers everything you need to complete your travels through Flores.




Island map:









arrived at the airport of Santa Cruz capital of the island: 








































the road o links the capital with the nort of the island:
















coastal valley between Santa Cruz and Ponta Delgada:








cascade on the sea:








the small village of fazenda de Santa Cruz with a small dam (barrage):
























Ponta Delgada with the island of Corvo (Crow) in the distance, in the nort of the island:
























the west coast between Ponta Delgada and Fajã Grande:

































































cascade of Poço do Bacalhau with 90 metros close to Fajã Grande:









































Fajanzinha valley, close to the village a groupe of cascades with 300 metres fall directly in a small lake call lagoon of the ducks:
















































the village of Mosteiro:








a vulcanic rock formation call Bordões close to the village of Mosteiro:
















the coast of mosteiro:








Interior of the island:
the Morro Alto, highest point of the island with 914 metros:








some pics of the interior of the island:








































a mill moved by the water of small river:








the deep lagoon with 109 meters of depth:

















soon Crow island, I hoppe you like this islands kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Another Portuguese wonder!!


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

:drool: Love Azores :drool:
@Arpelsodias era ter metido a informação em ingles,mas bom thread


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome pics , attractive place !


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Absolutely one of the most spectacular places in the world! 
I need a translate icon because I cannot understand Portuguese, though.
Many Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

It is considered by some to be the most beautiful Azores island! :drool:

Thanks for the photos, friend Arpels!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

sorry dont translate but I have some problems in English, the trip beguin in the capital of the island Santa Cruz das Flores, where the airport is situated, and it follows for north (Ponta Delgada a small vilage with view to the neigbhor island of Corco - the Crow), next we have the west cost with the villages of Fajã Grande, Fajã Pequena and Mosteiros, the lake with the waterfalls is situated in Fajã Pequena, the ather pics are of the interior of the island kay:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

beautiful place, pretty islands


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

:drool:


----------



## Marquês de Caravelas (Mar 8, 2006)

Viva os Açores !


----------



## boogo (Oct 1, 2004)

Sao Miguel


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

most beautiful islands in the world.. :applause: Flores are in the top, just amazing green and blue views.. and Corvo setting in de front.. theres no words to express how beautiful it is ( ive been the)

btw u gotta love those azorean airports in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

O Corvo (the crow) its the second island of these western groupe of islands, +/- 16 km north of Flores (flowres), with the area of 17 km2 and only 400 inhabitantes, ther is only one village in the island the rest is grass and some forest and high cliffs over the ocean, geographically this island is a volcano:
Map of the island:
















o Corvo see from Ponta Delgada in the island of Flowres:








the island:
















the village were we can take the road to the caldeira in the interior of the island:
































the only road of the island, with 7km, binds the village with the mouth of the old vulcano were a few lakes guive some color to the green fields:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

boogo said:


> Sao Miguel


I dont see your post, sorry, this churche is in east groupe of this islands :yes:kay:


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

adorei a tua tradução Arpels  As Flores ---> The flowers  perfeito!  :lol:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Beautiful pics - beautiful place!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*obrigado! 

que belleza! This place is amazing I love the nic homes and greenery! Good Job Arpels!!!*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks guys kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lagoa cumprida - Flores










Faja Grande - Flores


----------

